# Real 1965 GTO ?????



## Craig parker (Aug 23, 2004)

Could someone please tell me if this is a real 65 GTO ID# 23737 pon 22239 Tr 2178 ee Please email [email protected] Thanks CP


----------



## AlaskaGTO (Aug 29, 2004)

http://www.phs-online.com/
Pontiac Historical Serives will get you a run down on your specific car.


----------

